
Uber bringing 3k jobs to Dallas with major hub - txcwpalpha
https://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/news/2019/08/20/uber-dallas-corporate-hub.html
======
joezydeco
Uber also just announced a 10-year lease on 450,000 square feet in Chicago -
double their current space.

[https://chicago.curbed.com/2019/8/19/20812323/uber-old-
main-...](https://chicago.curbed.com/2019/8/19/20812323/uber-old-main-post-
office-chicago-downtown-office)

